# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Erg onregelmatige menstruatie

## ingewikkelde

Hey,

Ik ben een meisje van 16 jaar en ik heb erg last van een onregelmatige menstruatie. Soms is het 5 weken dan 6 weken of da 7 weken en soms sla ik gewoon een maand over. Maar het rare is, ik heb dan wel last van krampen en hoofdpijn en pijnlijke borsten. Nu vroeg ik mij af of ze daar een oplossing voor hebben want het is echt niet leuk om gewoon iedere dag te moeten afwachten of je het in 1keer krijgt of niet. Kent iemand hier een oplossing voor om het regelmatig te krijgen??

Groetjes!

----------

